
Ask HN: Your favorite everyday shoes? - waqasaday
I am doing some research on, what kind of shoes&#x2F;sneakers tech community wear and if there is any pattern across price&#x2F;style&#x2F;function&#x2F;brand. Would really appreciate your support.
======
DanBC
I wear Dr Martens 1461 smooth cherry red shoes. (I change the laces to flat
black). I've had these for 7 years, and I wear them nearly every day. I expect
them to last at least another 3 years. (I'm quite rough with my shoes).

My next pair is going to be 1461 ForLife oxblood.

[http://www.drmartens.com/uk/p/originals-shoes-
smooth-1461](http://www.drmartens.com/uk/p/originals-shoes-smooth-1461)

[http://www.drmartens.com/uk/p/originals-shoes-smooth-
hardlif...](http://www.drmartens.com/uk/p/originals-shoes-smooth-
hardlife-1461-forlife)

------
meagher
Van's all black low tops: [https://vans.com/shop/authentic-pro-black-
black](https://vans.com/shop/authentic-pro-black-black)

------
JohnJamesRambo
I love the classic low top converse.

------
thecloud
Adidas NMD´s, the material used for the sole feels amazing and the soft fit is
extremely comfortable, only downside in my opinion is the relatively high
cost.

[https://sneakernews.com/2016/12/29/adidas-nmd-xr1-triple-
bla...](https://sneakernews.com/2016/12/29/adidas-nmd-xr1-triple-
black-r2-pattern/)

------
auxym
Office dress code has a no sneakers clause, so I have a pair of used Allen
Edmonds I got on ebay for pretty cheap that I leave there. Out of the office,
I've been rocking Adidas Campus for a few years now.

Disclaimer: I'm probably not a representative of "the tech community" who's
opinion you seek, but the office dress code and leather oxfords probably gave
that away.

------
drakonka
Right now orange Vans Authentic Pro LX (these:
[http://imgur.com/a/8VEm1](http://imgur.com/a/8VEm1)), but it kind of changes;
last summer I spent almost every day in white Converse low tops and later a
pair of the Ecco "Soft" series High Tops (can't remember which ones).

------
bigzen
If you can get away with it, Xero Shoes: Z-Trail is a perfect "shoe" if the
weather is over 50f. Although I completely understand that they are not for
everyone, everyday. But I highly recommend anyone needing a pair of
durable/simple sandals take a look.

Just be sure to read the sizing chart!

------
mozillas
I work from home, so slippers. A long time ago, I used work for a small
dev/design shop where slippers were mandatory.

For when I leave the house, Chucks are my choice.

------
douche
I wear either cheap walmart moccasins, cheap walmart flipflops, or Labonville
chainsaw boots.

The first two are effectively disposable, and the boots are virtually
indestructible. All are comfortable.

------
roryisok
I wear foam flip flops at a standing desk, for comfort. Don't know the name
but they're cheap ones I've had for at least 15 years.

------
loumf
My last three pairs were Merrell's. I'm more loyal to my local shoe store than
the shoe brand and that's what they carry for walking shoes.

------
Artlav
Mostly sneakers and similar, of whatever brand and price that happen to fit my
size 50 (~15 US?) foot.

Current ones are by Merrell, model name too worn off to read.

------
devd
Kirkland mens athletic shoes with superfeet green insoles

------
snowpanda
Whatever is cheap, they all look the same to me.

------
efrafa
I wear mostly Vans authentic for over 10 years.

------
miguelrochefort
Summer: Vans Era (black)

Winter: Vans Atwood (black)

